

Increase your productivity: shut down Skype and start using Tomatoes - potomak

I've increased my productivity by 100% only by shutting down Skype. Then I started using the Pomodoro technique, it works great. You can use Tomatoes: a simple pomodoro tracker, it works as a web-based timer and also as a time tracker.
======
potomak
Tomatoes link: <http://tomatoes.heroku.com>

